# Intro



## zhongrong (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I just joined this forum, and I'm so glad I found it; it's awesome and full of great info.

Last September I found two female Chinese mantids in my yard. After reading that they would soon die outside I decided to bring them in, and I'm so glad I did. They've been interesting, and endearing, I'm a huge fan now.

I do have some questions, that I hope can be answered.

The biggest mystery is that I don't know how long they'll live, and frankly, I'm surprised that they have both lasted this long. One laid 2 oothecas and the other laid 4. They have definitely slowed down a lot lately, the one that laid 4 has suffered damage on the ends of 4 of her legs, some of them got stuck in the egg case and broke off a bit. The other one has been "throwing up" the last few days, although they both still eat.

I hope I'm not told to put them in the freezer!

The second issue is that I am keeping the ooths in the garage, where it's definitely cold. I didn't put the first 2-3 outside for almost 3 weeks, since I didn't know what to do with them. Was that too much time to effectively start a diapause?

Thanks,

Zhongrong


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Mantids that live in temperate climates die when winter arrives. If you bring them in you may get several weeks out of them but there is no set amount of time they will live. Yours seem to be doing what most mantids die at the end of their lives. Chinese mantids do not need a cold period to hatch. If kept warm they will hatch in 6-8 weeks or so. You can leave them outside to hatch in the spring or keep them indoors and let them hatch.



zhongrong said:


> Hi,I just joined this forum, and I'm so glad I found it; it's awesome and full of great info.
> 
> Last September I found two female Chinese mantids in my yard. After reading that they would soon die outside I decided to bring them in, and I'm so glad I did. They've been interesting, and endearing, I'm a huge fan now.
> 
> ...


----------



## revmdn (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  I'll let one of the more experienced member answer most of your questions better. They tend to live 10 to 14 months from what I understand. I myself just started with nymphs for the first time. Before, I always found them outside and released a short time later. But it sounds like the ooths will be ok. Sounds like there will be lots of babies in the spring!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Sounds like you are off to a great start already with several ooths!  

I'm new to the hobby as well, so I can't add much wisdom here other than what I've read. It does seem like your pets are nearing the end of their life, I'm sorry.  

The good news is you'll have lots of babies to keep you company outside very soon!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Zhongrong, and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here! Sounds like you got into mantids the same way I did.  

Your ooths should be fine in the garage. Don't forget to mist them about once a week to keep their humidity levels up.

Your girls are nearing the end of their life span. Try not to be too sad when they go. It's wonderful that they inspired the "bug" in you!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome,. welcome from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## zhongrong (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

What a great forum this is!

I appreciate all the responses and advice.

Now that my mantids are so old, how often should I give them food? (crickets) Until now they have averaged about one a day, but have slowed down so much.

Zhongrong


----------



## Dinora (Jan 7, 2009)

I say let them decide how often to eat.  

But be very certain not to leave uneaten live food with them, crickets have been known to eat other insects, including mantis.

Stupid crickets! :angry:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

~Arkanis


----------



## Headspace (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum.

They'll live for a few months, depending on how they're taken care of. Times tend to vary widely though. It may be hard to get it "right" the first time, especially with Chinese.

It looks like you got some ooths out of it, though. Hatch those and you can start over new. That's another good thing about this hobby.


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

